# Can you draw us a Map please?



## discipulo (Dec 22, 2008)

The Blogosphere is like a forest, one tree leads to a hundred,

and a there is lot of uncharted Territory. 

It would be much easier to have *a list of Sites and Blogs who stand for the Federal Vision*

or are just not clearly against it.

*Heresy doesn’t come with a Warning Tag attached.* 

So those who know it better could give us a help to recognize it,

by a list or by pointing us to a good link on this matter.


I had a hard time myself to make some sense out of it. It was only 2,5 years ago 

that I found on the net materials both supporting and condemning the Federal Vision

I was quite confused and I kept reading and collecting articles from the net.

But only when I found a good book about it, from an editor and publisher I trusted, P&R

Federal Vision and Covenant Theology. A Comparative Analysis by Guy Prentiss Waters

that all of it became much more clear.

I wonder how many people are being mislead and wrongly influenced by Fv? 

just by reading Blogs and Sites that on the surface look Sound and Reformed,

while in fact are denying Biblical and Confessional Truth... 

This matter is particularly more difficult to Christians in Europe, 

where the names of People and Churches in America are often not familiar to us.


----------



## TimV (Dec 22, 2008)

This will get you started, by one of the Elders who post on this forum.
Federal Vision Index « Green Baggins


----------

